# Warnung für Onlinespieler vor dem Betrugsunternehmen mmoga



## mariaatas (14. Januar 2012)

*Warnung für Onlinespieler vor dem Betrugsunternehmen mmoga*

Hallo,

möchte hiermit alle Onlinespieler davor warnen, bei der Firma mmoga  irgend etwas zu bestellen und zu bezahlen, egal durch welche der  angebotenen Möglichkeiten.
*Diese Firma mmoga ist nachweislich eine der grössten Betrügerunternehmen im online Spielesektor.*
Der Spieler hat keine Möglichkeiten sich zu wehren, da der Firmensitz im Ausland ist.

*Also VORSICHT vor der ,als Abzocker bekannten Firma mmoga. Ein  Betrugsunternehmen*, bei dem immer wieder Onlinespieler reinfallen.


----------



## Geicher (14. Januar 2012)

Wieso?
Hab von denen schon einiges gekauft, nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Rizoma (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Warnung für Onlinespieler vor dem Betrugsunternehmen mmoga*

Quellen, Beweise oder ähnliches oder ich muss dein Post melden!


----------



## robsta (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Warnung für Onlinespieler vor dem Betrugsunternehmen mmoga*

ich habe da auch schon viel bestellt und noch nie Probleme gehabt !


----------



## Octopoth (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Warnung für Onlinespieler vor dem Betrugsunternehmen mmoga*

Ist wahrscheinlich nur son troll auf cb, gamestar, pcgames hat der 1:1 den selben post geschrieben!

Edit: Hab da ebenfalls schon mal was bestellt und alles verlief zu meiner Zufriedenheit.


----------



## (@ze) (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Warnung für Onlinespieler vor dem Betrugsunternehmen mmoga*



mariaatas schrieb:


> *Diese Firma mmoga ist nachweislich eine der grössten Betrügerunternehmen im online Spielesektor.*




Wo bitteschön bleibt denn dieser Nachweis?

Bevor von dir nichts kommt, ist dein Kommentar nur PR - Klamauk!  (Heute mal kurz Angemeldet & 1.Post)

Das heißt:   _*Ignorieren!*_

nmfg


----------



## Rizoma (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Warnung für Onlinespieler vor dem Betrugsunternehmen mmoga*

ne das heist beitrag melden und hoffen der mod löscht den ganzen thread  ist doch eh nur spamm hier drin


----------



## (@ze) (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Warnung für Onlinespieler vor dem Betrugsunternehmen mmoga*

Mit meinem Spam wollte ich nur andere Personen schützen.

Ps.: gerade gemacht!


----------



## Jimini (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Warnung für Onlinespieler vor dem Betrugsunternehmen mmoga*

Da der Thread eine sinnlose Anschuldigung ohne irgendwelche Begründungen darstellt, ist hier dicht. Auch im Sinne der Forenbetreiber rate ich dazu, solche haltlosen Behauptungen zu unterlassen, da sowas sonst sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen kann. Wenn der Threadersteller irgendwas zur Sache beizutragen haben sollte, bitte per PN an mich wenden.

MfG Jimini


----------

